# Arreglárselas



## bieq

Hola,

Querría saber cómo traducir al italiano la expresión "*arreglárselas*". Aquí doy algunos ejemplos, pues la verdad es que no se me viene nada a la mente por estos momentos.

Ejemplos:


*Arréglatelas* tú solo, que yo ya te ayudé y no me hiciste caso.
Cuando todo parece difícil, hay que saber *arreglárselas* para salir adelante.
*Se las arregló* muy bien sola y le fue bien en el examen.
Estos son mis ejemplos. Espero que alguien los pueda *traducir completamente*. 

Muchíssimas gracias.

Ben.


----------



## Mª Antonia

Hola Ben.

He encontrado en el diccionario Collins que la traducción al italiano de "arreglárselas" o "apañárselas" es "cavarsela". Para la traducción de las frases mejor que esperes la respuesta de algún italoparlante... Yo no me atrevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## bieq

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda y sigamos esperando a un italoparlante entonces.

Ben.


----------



## Neuromante

En la primera fraseno se puede traducir por "Cavarsela"


----------



## 0scar

La solución ha de estar por _farcela [da solo]_


----------



## zuzkita

*Arréglatelas* tú solo, que yo ya te ayudé y no me hiciste caso.
Cuando todo parece difícil, hay que saber *arreglárselas* para salir adelante.
*Se las arregló* muy bien sola y le fue bien en el examen.
Cavatela da solo, che io ormai ti aiutai e non ci facesti caso.
Quando tutto sembra difficile, bisogna sapere cavarsela per andare avanti.
Se la cavò molto bene da sola e l'esame andò bene.

Pero eso si usamos el passato remoto, en el norte se diría mejor:
ti aiutai= ti ho aiutato
facesti= hai fatto
se la cavò= se l'ha cavata
andò= è andato


----------



## sabrinita85

*Arréglatelas* tú solo, que yo      ya te ayudé y no me hiciste caso.
*Cavatela *da solo, che io già ti ho aiutato e non mi hai dato      ascolto.
  


Cuando todo parece      difícil, hay que saber *arreglárselas*      para salir adelante.
Quando tutto sembra difficile, bisogna *sapersela cavare* per andare      avanti.
  


*Se las arregló* muy bien sola y      le fue bien en el examen.
*Se l'è* **cavata *benissimo da sola e l'esame le è andato bene.
***: se *l'è* e non se *l'ha*!
--------------
@zuzkita:

Sono un po' innaturali queste frasi che proponi con l'uso del passato remoto.  Diciamo che ormai, se non è un siciliano a parlare, è meglio usare sempre il passato prossimo (come in francese).


----------



## neutrino2

Un'altra possibilità è usare il verbo *arrangiarsi*.

"*Arrangiati *da solo, che io già ti ho aiutato e non mi hai dato      ascolto."
"Quando tutto sembra difficile, bisogna *sapersi arrangiare* per andare      avanti."
*"Si è **arrangiata *benissimo da sola e l'esame le è andato bene."


----------



## zuzkita

sabrinita l'ho scritto dopo, che così sarebbe la traduzione dello stesso tempo usato in spagnolo ma che al nord non si usa, anzi io non lo uso mai e devo dirti che non so usarlo bene anche se ho amici che lo usano a *N*apoli e non sembra innaturale, solo diverso.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma non si usa solo al nord, anche al centro e al sud!
Ormai il passato remoto si usa solo in parlate dialettali. 

Comunque grammaticalmente è correttissimo l'uso del passato remoto, è che l'uso poi è un po' diverso.


----------



## zuzkita

*S*e l'è cavata! *M*a che scema che sono ahaha
*T*anto ho cercato di aiutarla visto che nessuno lo faceva...grazie sabrinita per l'aiuto


----------



## sabrinita85

zuzkita said:


> tanto ho cercato di aiutarla visto che nessuno lo faceva...grazie sabrinita per l'aiuto


Hai fatto benissimo!


----------



## bieq

Grazie a tutti(e) del vostro aiuto, specialmente sabrinita85 per le traduzioni.

Adesso conosco l'espressione e l'userò.

Ben



PS: Un'altra cosa; si potrebbe dire "se *la è* cavata" in posto di "se *l'è* cavata"?


----------



## sabrinita85

bieq said:


> PS: Un'altra cosa; si potrebbe dire "se *la è* cavata" in posto di "se *l'è* cavata"?


Non è scorretto, ma è meglio "se *l'è* cavata".


----------

